#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Guys,Which are the primary limitations of block chain technology?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends, 

Undoubtedly block chain technology is one of the genius invention of mankind.
It's become a backbone of new internet. But it has it's own pros and cons as well.


Can you guys tell me the major limitations in block chain technology?

----------

